# big cat attacking a bear WOW!



## fin fur and feathers (Aug 30, 2009)

ha ha ha, my boy cat thinks he's a trophy poser.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Nailer (Feb 28, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

there are no hard and fast predator-prey rules in the wild...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Flattened that bugger right out too!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

You should throw him a steak for his efforts


----------

